# Photo Manipulation Contest. two weeks time frame.



## Toxic

Alright, this is not gonna be a weekly thing, I am gonna give lots of time because its a little trickier. This is a photo manipulation contest using this photo.










The theme is gonna be Zombie Apocalypse. Submissions will be due by March 20th 

Prize will be 1 million credits submissions can be sent to me via PM.


----------



## K R Y

Nice. I'm in man.


----------



## D.P.

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Killz

i'm in!!!!!


----------



## Killz

got my entry in...took me aaaaaaaaaages!!


----------



## Toxic

And your entry made me restart mine because they were much to similar for my liking.


----------



## Rusty

Crap! I was hoping the entries were posted Really looking forward to what you guys come up with for this one. Color me excited:thumbsup:


----------



## limba

Sounds like fun...but i know my PS skills aren't that "advanced" yet! 

Looking forward on what you guys come up with.
The winner should make a short tutorial on how he manipulated the original pic


----------



## Killz

limba said:


> Sounds like fun...but i know my PS skills aren't that "advanced" yet!
> 
> Looking forward on what you guys come up with.
> The winner should make a short tutorial on how he manipulated the original pic


I hope i dont win then cos that'll be one LONG Tutorial!!


----------



## K R Y

Haven't forgotten, will get something done soon. Played around earlier and didn't get much I liked. Too many focal points on the stock for my liking, will see if I can do better next attempt...


----------



## D.P.

I honestly forgot about this, gonna start today though.


----------



## Killz

is this still happening?


----------



## Toxic

Yeah, sorry guys I have been swamped working like 18 hours a day and have barely had net access gonna give it till Monday since I only have received one entry.


----------



## K R Y

Man I totally forgot after saying I hadn't lol. I'll have something by monday, been very busy lately as well.


----------



## Killz

Toxic said:


> Yeah, sorry guys I have been swamped working like 18 hours a day and have barely had net access gonna give it till Monday since I only have received one entry.


No worries dude


----------



## Killz

just looking through some old posts and totally forgot about this.

Im asuming it never went ahead so here's the entry i submitted (since i spent a good amount of time on it). though it might as well get a public airing


----------



## Intermission

Thats actually damn awesome man! Good work, I can tell you put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## Killz

Thanks man! 

It took me longer than my usual entries into MMAf comps


----------



## limba

That's awesome Kill! :thumb02:

Master of zombies...


----------



## K R Y

That would of beaten my entry easily  Excellent job man.


----------



## Killz

thanks dudes


----------

